# Scratching carpet at doors



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi

My cats are driving me crazy  particularly my current queen whom has a litter in one of the bedrooms.
I have to keep her door open else she scratches at the carpet to get out and ruins it. But for the last 2 nights she has been scratching at our bedroom door to be let in and is ruining the carpet there now. And although I have let her in I wouldnt mind if she settled on the bed but she doesnt  she keeps us awake by snooping around and trying to get into cupboards and things and basically making a nuisance of herself.
Any ideas how to deter it????


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wish i knew. all my carpets are scratched up at doors and have learned cats don't like closed doors  my moggie often sleeps upstairs but she don't sleep, she plays and jumps on us so i have to shut her in the conservatory... so sorry, can't help...:mad2:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I shut the others in the conservatory but i cannot put my queen in with her babies as its too cold in there for them and we dont have a radiator in there


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

There was another thread about wired and some people suggested putting some spray you can get down which they will not like, would that be any good?
P.S Peterborough! im Spalding! hello neighbour


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*seems to me she wants to be with you as you said she is looking around the bedroom not sleeping, shes maybe trying to find a nice cosey place for her babies with you *


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

putting stips of double sided sticky tape down in the area can help, or so ive read.. 

they dont like the stickyness on their paws


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> There was another thread about wired and some people suggested putting some spray you can get down which they will not like, would that be any good?
> P.S Peterborough! im Spalding! hello neighbour


Can you remember what the spray was or the thread URL? (hello neighbour)



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *seems to me she wants to be with you as you said she is looking around the bedroom not sleeping, shes maybe trying to find a nice cosey place for her babies with you *


Well its not an option as my partner cant stand the cats being in our bedroom



Amie said:


> putting stips of double sided sticky tape down in the area can help, or so ive read..
> 
> they dont like the stickyness on their paws


I have ordered some Sticky Paws so will try that!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She's obviously not happy where her kittens are and wants to be in your room with you. My hubby is'nt keen on the cats being in our bedroom either, but when we have kittens they go in there anyway. I'd rather have a happy mam looking after her babies in my bedroom than one thats stressing herself out and potental to abandon them or worse.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

it wont let me search to find the thread, it was about christmas wires and cats going for them.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> it wont let me search to find the thread, it was about christmas wires and cats going for them.


is this the one???

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/21404-does-anyone-elses-cats-chew-christmas-light-wires.html


----------



## flissyfjm (Nov 23, 2008)

I had the same problem - in the end gave up and only shut them in rooms without carpet! They discovered it was a sure fire way of getting me up and out of bed, so would use it when they fancied an early breakfast.

I did find that it was possible to patch badly scratched corners though - they always went for the bit on the opening side, and I found small triangles cut from waste carpet could be slotted in almost invisibly. Just a tip if the carpet is looking very ragged.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

yeap thats the thread, im sure it says something in there about some spray?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

flissyfjm said:


> I had the same problem - in the end gave up and only shut them in rooms without carpet! They discovered it was a sure fire way of getting me up and out of bed, so would use it when they fancied an early breakfast.
> 
> I did find that it was possible to patch badly scratched corners though - they always went for the bit on the opening side, and I found small triangles cut from waste carpet could be slotted in almost invisibly. Just a tip if the carpet is looking very ragged.


Hmm crafty sods tho cos 2 of them can open the doors!! :eek6:



n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> yeap thats the thread, im sure it says something in there about some spray?


Yes bitter apple or something - will have a look


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sticky Paws didn't work with mine. 

When I had my girl and her kittens she had them in the spare room. I din't want her to keep my partner awake so I slept in the room with her leaving the door open so she could wander and shutting my boyfriends door. She was happy I was with her and boyfriend couldn't moan about no sleep. Only I could, LOL


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Sticky Paws didn't work with mine.
> 
> When I had my girl and her kittens she had them in the spare room. I din't want her to keep my partner awake so I slept in the room with her leaving the door open so she could wander and shutting my boyfriends door. She was happy I was with her and boyfriend couldn't moan about no sleep. Only I could, LOL


Well i thought of that but that would mean sleeping with her for 5 weeks until the kitts went downstairs - and i would hate not sleeping with my OH for that amount of time. I even hate doing it for 5 nights when she is due to have them, but I do it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh i see :frown: i love not sleeping with my OH a whole bed all to myself so i can sleep like a star fish!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

yes very true but we have a super-king size bed so i can sleep like a starfish anyway


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

soooooo lucky!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i stick a carpet sample in the door way of my bedroom, there abouy £1 from most carpet shops. It doesnt stop the scratching but at least it saves the carpet.

ive tried water sprays and sticky paws , but without sucess.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Other than a piece of wood across where the carpet joins, if sticky tape and sprays don't work then i'm afraid the other option is to barricade the door LOL x

This worked wonders with my lot (put a big bean bag in the way, nightmare to get out of bedroom though but worked!!) x


----------

